# Windows 7 Has Arrived!



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Love or hate Microsoft, Windows 7 arrived officially around midnight last night. Pre-orders will start arriving today and many users will be rebuilding their PC's this weekend.

Having lived with the new OS for quite a period of time, the most important thing I think I can say about Windows 7 is that it simply works. As I thought about it, it struck me how unobtrusive the new OS is, which surprisingly is how it should be. 

Windows 7 runs in a minimal footprint. It rarely harasses the user for decisions. It has a rather nice habit of dealing with most of its own problems. It provides a framework to run your software in.

Gone are the heavy system demands of Windows Vista. The "dreaded and hated" user account control has been refined into a truly useful tool. Most of the "unused" added apps (movie maker, windows mail, etc.) have been removed and made available only to those who want them.

So as you dig into this latest incarnation of Windows, dig around a little, some nice surprises await you. Find out if you are one of those users who will find the new "Library" feature useful. Introduce yourself to the new "Action Center".

And most of all, post your experiences in the appropriate pinned threads at the top of this forum. Common problems and successful resolutions will help all of us. I welcome help from all corners and will be monitoring for your questions.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Most of the "unused" added apps (movie maker, windows mail, etc.) have been removed and made available only to those who want them.


Are those on/off options or downloadable, or are they additional cost upgrades?

And is it available on new boxes yet?

.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Lets get this party started. 

I too have been using Windows 7 for some time now, and its by far my favorite OS to date.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I had the latest build previous to this official release, and I've had nothing but problems with Adobe software. My computer constantly forgot the serial numbers and forced me to re-enter them. Flash wouldn't load at all and had to be constantly re-installed. My external hard drive froze up, sometimes the files got corrupted file errors, sometimes zip files opened as empty. Other times they worked just fine. Just a bunch of weird stuff. I'm just glad Marlin Guy showed me how to remove Windows 7 from my computer.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Are those on/off options or downloadable, or are they additional cost upgrades?
> 
> And is it available on new boxes yet?
> 
> .


All Free and all available now from Windows Live.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

mystic7 said:


> I had the latest build previous to this official release, and I've had nothing but problems with Adobe software. My computer constantly forgot the serial numbers and forced me to re-enter them. Flash wouldn't load at all and had to be constantly re-installed. My external hard drive froze up, sometimes the files got corrupted file errors, sometimes zip files opened as empty. Other times they worked just fine. Just a bunch of weird stuff. I'm just glad Marlin Guy showed me how to remove Windows 7 from my computer.


Sorry you had problems with your Adobe software. Windows 7 Beta, RC and now the final release have given me no problems with Adobe Reader, Shockwave or Flash. I have seen no other reports of problems posted in the Windows 7 threads with regard to these programs, so i wish I had known about yours.

In checking the Adobe forums there were some initial problems with setting up Adobe software like CS4 until you switched it to Vista compatibility mode and then those issues were also overcome... and that was back in the beta.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Like Larry, I have been using Windows 7 since pre-beta, and it is a super operating system. Like any other OS, some people will have problems caused mostly by the hardware they use or additional software they use, but the basic Windows 7 code is excellent.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

just checked my fedex tracking number and newegg shipped my win7 oem yesterday.... and as i expected, its due to arrive today before noon!  i ended up getting the 64 bit home premium for $99. also got a free upgrade to windows 7 professional for a recent purchase of vista business. that one is set to arrive within 10-14 days.

i had minor problems with the first beta...but right now everything is looking good. however i have to admit the new taskbar took some getting used to.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just checked the status of my Windows 7 order with Dell. It was in my cart, but I had to complete the order and enter my address info to get it into processing status. So if you have ordered your free Win 7 upgrade from Dell, you may want to check on your order [Link].


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I checked with Newegg and it looks like my copy won't arrive until Friday 
At least the shipping was free and no sales tax.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Two copies here today....a busy weekend ahead for certain.

Unlike the Vista live date...I'm actually looking forward ot this one.

Thanks to Larry's excellent preparation information, I may actually sorta kinda almost know what I'm doing...


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't received any confirmation from the Microsoft Store that my copy has shipped (though, I believe they told me I'd probably get it before they e-mailed me because their system seems to do that at times..), but my account has been charged and they said it wouldn't be charged until it was shipped....

Also, i'm upgrading my supervisor pastor's computer and since we live in Huntsville, AL...it doesn't take long for things from Newegg to come down here, we ordered it yesterday, it'll be here today!

Woohoo! My day off will hopefully be fun!!!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

High level question I realize, but how does Windows 7 compare to Vista and XP in terms of demand on system resources? In between or as light as XP?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Much less of a footprint than Vista...not sure about XP, but it'll all depend on the computer you're using it on anyways....

An older computer running Windows 7 will require more resources for the sheer fact that Windows XP isn't as 'big' as Windows 7, thus requiring the computer to work harder to run it, which is totally understandable. A newer computer you'll probably not notice a difference between XP or 7 (which is a good thing).


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

some guy is going to try to use xp mode and find out the hard way they don't have hardware virtulization and end up suing microsoft.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dorfd1 said:


> some guy is going to try to use xp mode and find out the hard way they don't have hardware virtulization and end up suing microsoft.


Except that its in the documentation....good luck with that.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> some guy is going to try to use xp mode and find out the hard way they don't have hardware virtulization and end up suing microsoft.


This is the second time you have posted this... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2252247&postcount=5... and it remains a non issue, it is covered in the documentation and since most of the people who will need the xp mode will be corporate customers with IT people who know how this works.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> This is the second time you have posted this... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2252247&postcount=5... and it remains a non issue, it is covered in the documentation and since most of the people who will need the xp mode will be corporate customers with IT people who know how this works.


I just found out through searching that microsoft has a utility avaible on the xp mode download page that will tell you if your computer has hardware virtualization or not. Microsoft will not get sued over this.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The status of my orders? Remember, I ordered two Pro licenses through the student program for $29 and through Amazon for $99.

Student copy: A link arrived this morning through e-mail, and I downloaded the copy through the Internet (2 hours). Media has not yet shipped.

Amazon copy: Currently waiting to be shipped.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Got 1 of mine in the mail today (just ordered the other last night - free upgrade from new computer), but probably won't get a chance to do anything with it until next weekend.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I got all three from Amazon today. One to upgrade the Ultimate on our 20" screen "laptop" we named "Humongo", and two "Professional" versions to upgrade Vista Home Premium on our two desktops. Somehow, I feel a great deal of anxiety.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Uugh... Costco shipped my July pre-order on the 21st but the delivery date is not until the 28th. :nono:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I herd this version is hard to install????


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

B Newt said:


> I herd this version is hard to install????


There are *several threads *here regarding WIN7, and they are worth to review and read.

They key to a successful WIN7 install are:

1) Education in advance (great info in other threads on WIN7 here)
2) Preparation of your hardware in advance (including updates to drivers, etc.)
3) Selecting the version of WIN7 that is right for you (see other thread)
4) Following the install directions

Many have already successfully installed WIN7, and there is no reason why everyone who has the appropriate hardware cannot do likewise.

Go for it!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

B Newt said:


> I herd this version is hard to install????


I installed it in vmware player 3 via windows deployment services without problems.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I got notification yesterday from BB that my two copies had been shipped via Xpressmail.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I rechecked the Newegg tracking info today and my delivery has slipped from today until Monday. Thanks, UPS--not!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

received it today around 2PM. Had to take my computer apart and reshuffle a lot of parts into my supervising pastors new computer, install a new motherboard and hard drive on my computer, installed Windows 7 Professional...and now I'm ready to go 

Pretty simple upgrade. Now just getting my programs installed now . Only a few more to go!!!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Having lived with the new OS for quite a period of time, the most important thing I think I can say about Windows 7 is that *it simply works*. As I thought about it, it struck me how *unobtrusive* the new OS is, which surprisingly is how it should be.
> 
> Windows 7 runs in *a minimal footprint*. *It rarely harasses the user* for decisions. It has a rather nice habit of dealing with most of its own problems. It provides a framework to run your software in.
> 
> *Gone are the heavy system demands of Windows Vista.* *The "dreaded and hated" user account control* has been refined into a truly useful tool. Most of the "unused" added apps (movie maker, windows mail, etc.) have been removed and made available only to those who want them.


Isn't there something just a bit wrong about a company that promotes their new product by pointing out the many flaws in their old product?

Not only that, but somehow the previous one went from shiny to @#$%ty as soon as the new one went public.

We all do remember when Vista first hit the scene, don't we?

Then there was the whole, "Oh, it's not like that." campaign.

So, now I'm confused.
Is the Earth flat or not? :lol:









Does this mean the "Wow" has now ended?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> Isn't there something just a bit wrong about a company that promotes their new product by pointing out the many flaws in their old product?


No....its called honesty.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I too have been using Windows 7 and love it. Extremely fast and reliable. I was just able to convince my office to put this purchase in the budget so I will have it at work also!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Clearly MS heard loud and clear what the first major problem was with Vista - device support.

WIN7 comes with the largest device driver support of any new OS release to date. Some manufacturers are even sending out direct e-mails to customers reminding them to update their drivers for WIN7.

Seems the early results on WIN7 are very encouraging.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

This link is for everyone who purchased Windows 7 for $29.99 with your college email. When you download the file from the link you receive in your email, it is a .exe file. Here is how to create an Windows 7 .ISO file. I did it and it works perfectly.

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/10/22/how-to-make-a-dvd-of-that-student-only-windows-7/


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Amazon shipped my Win7 Pro at 12 Noon today via USPS


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I received my copy from Amazon today. 64-bit Windows 7, here I come. And, here's hoping better and more 64-bit apps than under Vista 64-bit.

Also, received word that the media has shipped for my student Win7 Pro.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, I just installed Windows 7 on 2 of my 3 computers that were running vista. I bought the home premium 3 pack at costco for $125 which is an awesome deal. Installation took about 3 hours each. 

I really like what I see so far. I noticed that most programs seem to start slow the first time you use them and after that it's quick. I love the homegroup networking too.

Anybody who has been running the BETA for awhile got any cool tips or tricks?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

cdizzy said:


> I noticed that most programs seem to start slow the first time you use them and after that it's quick.


Do they slow back down after a restart?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Do they slow back down after a restart?


I haven't tried that yet. I've just been playing around with it. I'll give it a try and let you know in a bit.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Isn't there something just a bit wrong about a company that promotes their new product by pointing out the many flaws in their old product?
> 
> Not only that, but somehow the previous one went from shiny to @#$%ty as soon as the new one went public.
> 
> ...


I'm not a MS fan boy, but I don't think MS did anything wrong with Vista. MS told everyone when Vista was released, you need a beefy machine. Everyone ignored that, installed Vista on a P4 2.8 with 512MB of memory and a 16MB graphic card...then complained about how crappy it ran. No kidding!

Out of the gate, I put Vista x64 on a newly built machine with Dual Core chip, 8GB of RAM and a 512MB card. It ran great and I never had any issues. Almost everything complained about was because people wanted to bring their old hardware and software with them. At some point...you just have to let go and move on.

While I think Windows 7 is better then Vista, its Vista with tweaks to me. They put greater backward compatibility because people think their old machines should run the most current softare  and made some interface tweaks. Nothing that earth shattering over Vista.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

cdizzy said:


> Well, I just installed Windows 7 on 2 of my 3 computers that were running vista. I bought the home premium 3 pack at costco for $125 which is an awesome deal. Installation took about 3 hours each.
> 
> I really like what I see so far. I noticed that most programs seem to start slow the first time you use them and after that it's quick. I love the homegroup networking too.
> 
> Anybody who has been running the BETA for awhile got any cool tips or tricks?


I have posted a bunch of tips and tricks over on this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162752

Kevin


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

kfcrosby said:


> I have posted a bunch of tips and tricks over on this thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162752
> 
> Kevin


Wow, how did I miss that thread. 

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Received my copy of 64-bit Windows 7 free upgrade from Dell today. Loaded it less then 2 hrs on my Core i7 920. One thing I noticed is with Vista running I was using 22% of RAM and with Win 7 its only using 19%. I'll have to take a look at "Windows 7: Features, Tips & Tricks" thread to see what I can pick up.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey, an i7 -- post your WEI scores ;-)


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here you go!

Component Details Subscore 
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz 7.4 
Memory (RAM) 12.0 GB 7.4 
Graphics ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series 6.8 
Gaming graphics 3579 MB Total available graphics memory 6.8 
Primary hard disk 656GB Free (916GB Total) 5.9


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

More details about my computer 


Component Details Subscore Base score 5.6
Processor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ 
Determined by lowest subscore 

Memory (RAM) 4.00 GB 6.2 
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 6.8 
Gaming graphics 2815 MB Total available graphics memory 6.8 
Primary hard disk 292GB Free (373GB Total) 5.8 
Windows 7 Home Premium 

System 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Manufacturer HP-Pavilion 
Model RK569AA-ABA m7750n 
Total amount of system memory 4.00 GB RAM 
System type 64-bit operating system 
Number of processor cores 2 

Storage 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total size of hard disk(s) 1304 GB 
Disk partition (C 292 GB Free (373 GB Total) 
Media drive (D CD/DVD 
Disk partition (I 173 GB Free (466 GB Total) 
Disk partition (K 158 GB Free (466 GB Total) 

Graphics 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter type NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 
Total available graphics memory 2815 MB 
Dedicated graphics memory 1024 MB 
Dedicated system memory 0 MB 
Shared system memory 1791 MB 
Display adapter driver version 8.16.11.9107 
Primary monitor resolution 1920x1200 
DirectX version DirectX 10 

Network 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter 

Notes 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The gaming graphics score is based on the primary graphics adapter. If this system has linked or multiple graphics adapters, some software applications may see additional performance benefits.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Component Details Subscore
> Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz 7.4
> ...


So how do you like the i7? I am an Intel employee but only have a lowly Core 2 Quad extreme.  :lol:

I do hope to get my hands on one soon.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Is the i7 going to be that much better? I score a 7.3 with my Core 2 Quad (non-Extreme) so the "scores" don't reflect much difference between it & the Core 2 i7 fro above.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Is the i7 going to be that much better? I score a 7.3 with my Core 2 Quad (non-Extreme) so the "scores" don't reflect much difference between it & the Core 2 i7 fro above.


Only the really high end i7 chips will score substantially higher than your quad core and they are durrently floating around $900... there are a lot of even newer i7's on the way and they will make substantial differences.

The bottleneck on the overall ratings though will continue to be the mechanical hard drives which are going to hold things down to the 5.9 level until SSD drives become more widespread.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> Is the i7 going to be that much better? I score a 7.3 with my Core 2 Quad (non-Extreme) so the "scores" don't reflect much difference between it & the Core 2 i7 fro above.


As LarryFlowers mentioned, there are higher end and newer chips out. The i7 920 chip that I have was the entry level for the first release. The max WEI score is 7.9, so you can't go too much higher on that scale. And my base score ends up at 5.9 due to the hard drive. You mentioned 7.3, was that the processor score? What was your base score?



cdizzy said:


> So how do you like the i7? I am an Intel employee but only have a lowly Core 2 Quad extreme.  :lol:
> 
> I do hope to get my hands on one soon.


I find my Core i7 to be really fast and I'm very happy with it so far. Although my old setup was 5 years old and a Pentium 4, 3.06Ghz. So there is a huge difference. Never used a Core 2 Quad extreme chip, so I really can't give a fair comparison. I obviously haven't used Windows 7 much, but at first glance, it seems about the same speed as Vista so far.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> As LarryFlowers mentioned, there are higher end and newer chips out. The i7 920 chip that I have was the entry level for the first release. The max WEI score is 7.9, so you can't go too much higher on that scale. And my base score ends up at 5.9 due to the hard drive. You mentioned 7.3, was that the processor score? What was your base score?


My base score is also 5.9 for the hard drive. I get

7.3 - CPU
7.3 - 8 Gig DDR2 Memory
6.8 - Video
6.8 - Graphics
5.9 - SATA Hard Drive


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> Is the i7 going to be that much better? I score a 7.3 with my Core 2 Quad (non-Extreme) so the "scores" don't reflect much difference between it & the Core 2 i7 fro above.


I get a 7.3 for my Quad extreme as well. Probably wouldn't even notice the difference if we switched machines.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

cdizzy said:


> I get a 7.3 for my Quad extreme as well. Probably wouldn't even notice the difference if we switched machines.


This discussion peaked my interest. I'm not a big gamer, mainly bought it for HD video editing. I found this actual comparison test of various i7, quad extreme and quad chips [Link]. They list several different comparisons from HD video editing to games. It shows that the QX9770 3.2Ghz is close to the i7 920 2.67Ghz that I have. So if thats what you have, you are correct.

Also, I came across this comparison of "mainstream chips" [Link] with a i5, i7, Phenom II & Quad Q6600. In this comparison, the i7's are tops, but no Quad Extreme included.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> This discussion peaked my interest. I'm not a big gamer, mainly bought it for HD video editing. I found this actual comparison test of various i7, quad extreme and quad chips [Link]. They list several different comparisons from HD video editing to games. It shows that the QX9770 3.2Ghz is close to the i7 920 2.67Ghz that I have. So if thats what you have, you are correct.
> 
> Also, I came across this comparison of "mainstream chips" [Link] with a i5, i7, Phenom II & Quad Q6600. In this comparison, the i7's are tops, but no Quad Extreme included.


You will also find that the i7 chips use substantially less power and also operate at lower temperatures.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> This discussion peaked my interest. I'm not a big gamer, mainly bought it for HD video editing. I found this actual comparison test of various i7, quad extreme and quad chips [Link]. They list several different comparisons from HD video editing to games. It shows that the QX9770 3.2Ghz is close to the i7 920 2.67Ghz that I have. So if thats what you have, you are correct.
> 
> Also, I came across this comparison of "mainstream chips" [Link] with a i5, i7, Phenom II & Quad Q6600. In this comparison, the i7's are tops, but no Quad Extreme included.


Not to mention when they enable HT in applications for the new i7 chips, there will be another jump in power for the i7.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

phat78boy said:


> Not to mention when they enable HT in applications for the new i7 chips, there will be another jump in power for the i7.


That will be nice when I can fully utilize HT, although I haven't had any performance issues. If nothing else right now, the 8 CPU graphs look impressive.



LarryFlowers said:


> You will also find that the i7 chips use substantially less power and also operate at lower temperatures.


This is good to know. Although seeing it run at about 67c made me a bit nervous at first.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> This discussion peaked my interest. I'm not a big gamer, mainly bought it for HD video editing. I found this actual comparison test of various i7, quad extreme and quad chips [Link]. They list several different comparisons from HD video editing to games. It shows that the QX9770 3.2Ghz is close to the i7 920 2.67Ghz that I have. So if thats what you have, you are correct.
> 
> Also, I came across this comparison of "mainstream chips" [Link] with a i5, i7, Phenom II & Quad Q6600. In this comparison, the i7's are tops, but no Quad Extreme included.


I have a QX9750 which should not be listed anywhere as it was never released to the public. I'm not sure why.

Also, Larry is correct in saying that the i7 chips use less power.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

cdizzy said:


> I have a QX9750 which should not be listed anywhere as it was never released to the public. I'm not sure why.
> 
> Also, Larry is correct in saying that the i7 chips use less power.


As you said, when you do a search, that QX9750 chip is rare. There are a few people that seem to have it, but maybe they are employees as well. There is someone in this forum that has one and posted the cpu info [Link].


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

FYI Costco is carrying the 3 pack upgrade for $125, $25 less than online through Microsoft, but I heard once they are out they are gone.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> As you said, when you do a search, that QX9750 chip is rare. There are a few people that seem to have it, but maybe they are employees as well. There is someone in this forum that has one and posted the cpu info [Link].


I'd imagine they are employees or friends/family of someone who is. I got mine through our companies chip loaner program. I also have a Q9450 laying around. We just started seeing a small amount of i7's showing up but I don't have any need to build another system at the moment.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> FYI Costco is carrying the 3 pack upgrade for $125, $25 less than online through Microsoft, but I heard once they are out they are gone.


That's what I picked up. Awesome deal if you have multiple PC's and aren't upgrading from Vista Pro or Ultimate.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Hasta la Vista, baby: Ars reviews Windows 7
> 
> With much fanfare and even a few parties, Windows 7 has arrived. In this extensive review, Peter Bright dives deep into Microsoft's new OS offering to see what's new, what's still the same, and whether it's worth upgrading.


http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/reviews/2009/10/windows-7-the-review.ars

Sit back and enjoy the read. It's about 15 pages.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

My windows 7 experience:

1. upgraded Vista, after 1 day windows 7 would not start. After conversations with Microsoft and 3 hours of debugging, I was told to do a complete reinstall of Windows 7 (losing all installed programs of course).

2. Got most of my programs reinstalled, the Windows update fails to start, more conversations with Microsoft another couple of hours of troubleshooting, and I was told I had to reinstall Windows 7 again.

3. After three days of frustration Windows 7 is working , except I have tried two different scanner , a visioneer and a canoscan, neither work under Windows 7. (One of these scanners actually worked in Vista, the other worked in XP).


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

leww37334 said:


> My windows 7 experience:
> 
> 3. After three days of frustration Windows 7 is working , except I have tried two different scanner , a visioneer and a canoscan, neither work under Windows 7. (One of these scanners actually worked in Vista, the other worked in XP).


I have a Canoscan 4200F. I did a clean Win 7 install to my Vista machine. Windows couldn't find the proper driver. I ended up removing the scanner both physically and deleting it in Windows. Then went to Canon's website and got the newest driver. Installed it per their instructions and finally got it working in Win 7.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry you have had problems *leww37334* ... I too had a Canonscan and was able to get it to work... what model do you have?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Another happy Win 7 Pro user up and on-line. Thanks Larry, not only for the helpful threads and posts, but for generating so much Win 7 interest here!
No problems so far, but still moving things around.
I wound up doing a clean install with dual-bot to Vista Ultimate. When in Win 7, Vista is on my D: drive and when in Vista, Win 7 is on my D: drive, just the way I hoped it would work.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Just upgraded my work computer. took about 1.5 hours, very thorough, don't have to reinstall any programs! Awesome!


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Went to the Launch event here in St. Louis on 11/9 and received free x86 Ultimate. Some people were griping about 32 bit but I have an older desktop so x86 was fine.

Took awhile to figure out how to print to my network printer from my netbook when desktop is off in my HomeGroup. It was a bigger PITA than I thought it would be but the solution was simple.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Got my Win7 today will start the install in the morning..


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a Canon Scanner 8800F and it worked great on Vista and works great after Win 7 upgrade without me finding any other drivers.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

What a pain.. After 3 hours i got it installed..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

waynebtx said:


> What a pain.. After 3 hours i got it installed..


It takes time....but I certainly didn't have the pain part.

In my case, moving from XP to Win7 was a 2-step process...which took a total of about 4 hours for everything to be migrated over and set up.

Most of that was virtually automatic....using the Laplink PC Upgrade Assistant software.

The only issue I had was with a 2nd Outlook profile for Mrs HDTVfan....and Larry educated me on the solution in about 2 minutes flat! 

Having followed all of Larry Flowers advance information and suggestions prior to WIN7 coming out, as well as my preparations...I was extremely surprised how painless the upgrade from XP to WIN7 actually turned out to be.

The Laplink software also played a key role in that, of course.


----------

